# 39 Schwinn DX project



## John G04 (May 6, 2018)

Got this 39 schwinn dx at trexlertown badged as henderson. Managed to pick up all the parts it was needing for good prices. It rides pretty well already but the original owner must of painted all the chrome with silver spray paint. I bought some rubber block pedals for it but originally it had these wartime wood block pedals. I’ll be posting pictures as the bike comes along




 



  these are the wood block pedals that were on when i bought it


----------



## Scribble (May 7, 2018)

Schwinn bikes always clean up nice, I'll stay tuned in to see how she turns out .


----------



## John G04 (May 24, 2018)

Removed all the gray spray paint from the crank and wheels today and got them installed. Put some of Johns Royal Chains on as well. Very happy with it so far.Thanks


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 24, 2018)

Looks great, that silver paint just preserved it for you. I think it would look awesome with black tires and grips.


----------



## John G04 (May 28, 2018)

Mounted the truss rods and chainguard today. Even the chainguard has a reflector! Just need to restore the light and take off touch up paint


----------



## Scribble (May 28, 2018)

Lookin good


----------



## John G04 (May 28, 2018)

Scribble said:


> Lookin good



Thanks!


----------



## John G04 (Jun 18, 2018)

I was planning on restoring the light on the fender but aren’t certain of color its supposed to be. The front fender and a part of the frame have red house paint and the light is red and white, but when i was taking the paint off the red had white underneath. So i was wondering if when I repaint it if it should be all white or ivory or two tone. Thank you.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 18, 2018)

These bikes often come with reverse guards which confuses things a bit, but typically the light is shown in the catalog in the same color as the fender darts/stripes.


----------

